# Reformation Heroes



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2007)

_Reformation Heroes_ (2007) by Joel Beeke and Diana Kleyn is available at Reformation Heritage Books.


----------



## SouthernHero (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 7, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _Reformation Heroes_ (2007) by Joel Beeke and Diana Kleyn is available at Reformation Heritage Books.



I take it that this is a book for children?


----------



## jawyman (Dec 7, 2007)

I have not had a chance to look at it, but everyone here at PRTS received a copy today. I believe it is for children and I look forward to sharing it with kids.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > _Reformation Heroes_ (2007) by Joel Beeke and Diana Kleyn is available at Reformation Heritage Books.
> ...



I believe so; but haven't read it yet to be sure. Beeke and Kleyn have collaborated on many children's books with historical themes. Parents looking for good resources on church history for their children will be interested in this book, I think.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2007)

My new RHB catalogue which arrived today says that this book is "written for older children and teens, equally enjoyable for adults."


----------



## jawyman (Dec 8, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> My new RHB catalogue which arrived today says that this book is "written for older children and teens, equally enjoyable for adults."



It is an absolutely beautiful book and definitely one that should be added to anyone's theological library. It would be real handy for home-schoolers too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

Tony Reinke highlighted this (and others) book on his blog today.


----------

